# Anyone try wade right products?



## salmon_run (Sep 1, 2014)

I am thinking about purchasing wade right harness
I am new to wade fishing. This looked like a good idea. I found it watching wade fishing videos on YouTube. I would like some suggestions before purchasing. I was liking the benefit of it holding your rod far from the water. While removing the hook from the fish. Here is the link and video below. Let me know what you guys think??

http://www.coastalfishinggear.com/index.php


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

It's Ok but I prefer just a wade belt with back support, pliers & sheath, Boga grip & holster on the right side, lure box on the left. Some folks carry a lure box over their shoulder, some carry a few lures in their hat or shirt pocket. You'll figure out what works best for you.


----------



## Drundel (Feb 6, 2006)

I bought one for wade fishing the surf and a safe place to put my rod while I mess with a fish, lure, etc. Its ok, I prefer my floating island thing, but this is much smaller and easier to carry.


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

I bought one. It isnt worth much. It takes way too long to untangle the webbed mess that it is. The rivets popped after one use.
I stripped the d rings off of it and stitched everything into a yeti hopper shoulder strap and used the D rings to snap lure boxes onto the clips. 
Throw it over your shoulder and go.
Long story short....... dont buy it.


----------



## Nero3662 (Oct 3, 2011)

Its too "busy" in my opinion. I try to keep it simple when wade fishing. Put your extra money towards a good pair of Simms wading boots.


----------



## Ripin' Lips (Jul 3, 2012)

looks like it would only be good for accentuating your man tits


----------



## texassanchez (Sep 6, 2011)

*Wade Righ*

The wade belt does take some getting use to, i agree. Even after a couple of years it takes me a bit to get it on. But if your not a tall dude, this is a great belt. The one thing you don't want to do is get your reel wet, especially in salt water and if you have a normal wading belt and you in waist deep and you have more than one rod, it's wet. The wade right keeps your reel's out of the water, you can get a second tub to hold your spare and a front tube to put your active one in. You can now purchase a support belt to give you a bit of help on those long wade's, but my prime reason for this belt is to keep my expensive reel's out of the water.


----------



## Boiler (Jul 16, 2006)

Bought one at Houston Fishing Show a couple years back. It started coming apart and I can't even tell you where it is now.


----------

